# Deer Creek 8/10/12



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Decided to hit Deer Creek this morning with theoldman and Hockey before going camping to mill hollow tonight. Met at Harmons shortly after 6 and on the road. Launched at the Walsburg ramp and headed to the shallow end near the river. intentions were to fish near the bridge or the river that was coming out of it. Not a chance. I knew the lake was low but we were in 3-4 feet of water and still several hundred yards away from the usual fishing spot. We found the channel and fished it in a few feet deeper water. water temp was 70 degrees but felt much warmer then that. Took a half hour for the first bite but then after that it seemed like non stop action. Just bait fished today with kryptonite bait and worms. Fishing was hot and slowly dwindled as the morning went on. Ended the limit early in the day. Released at least more then the limit among us as well. Got Hockey home in time to actually get to work at a decent hour. I'm sure he only told a dozen people this trip that he was "at work" while we were fishing this time.  how would it be.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like the smoker is going to get a workout.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

What a catch. Catching your limit with good size fish is always what you hope for.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, thanks for the update on Deer Creek. I going back up Sunday Morning. I was very surprised how warm the water felt also there. No wonder it takes so long to Freeze, Ha Ha.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi "americanforkdude". I was just wondering if I could launch a 14' aluminum boat at Charleston boat ramp and then proceed west to the channel?
Also what is kryptonite bait? Where can it be purchased?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> Hi "americanforkdude". I was just wondering if I could launch a 14' aluminum boat at Charleston boat ramp and then proceed west to the channel?
> Also what is kryptonite bait? Where can it be purchased?


Launch? No. Carry a couple hundred yards? Probably not.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> Hi "americanforkdude". I was just wondering if I could launch a 14' aluminum boat at Charleston boat ramp and then proceed west to the channel?
> Also what is kryptonite bait? Where can it be purchased?


4 Point, I wondered this too. I was at Sportsman warehouse in Provo and seen some kryptonite bait. It's like Power bait, it comes in a jar like Power bait. TIP: use a small hook like #16 but no bigger than a #14 and also try mixing your power bait together. Rainbow Sparkle and Lemon Twist are my Favorite right now but they don't always work great. Corn, Salmon egg, Garlic are my other go to baits.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry just seen your post. If your interested in Kryptonite PM me, my buddy makes it and sportsmans carried it at one time but he actually sold it out but still makes his own out of his house. Some batchs are way better then powerbait and others are comparable to powerbait. And no, the Charleston is a no go. THe lake is dry on that side. The river doesn't even meet the lake for several hundred yards past the bridge now. Try launching from the main marina by bikini beach and drive over there. I had a 14' aluminum and I never had a problem making it over there and back. I was packing a 20hp motor though.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was going to buy one of the only Jars they had left at sportsman but, They said they were throwing away 10 to 12 bottles of it away a week because it was going Moldy so I passed. Looks like it works though.


----------

